# My parents think pokemon is demonic.



## tagzard (May 10, 2011)

Well see my parents think that pokemon is demonic cause there are ghost pokemon and some pokemon have magical powers, and because some pokemon are physic. I look online and i'm starting to think that to. But i'm mad cause I have been playing pokemon for years. So can somebody help me and give a link that pokemon is not demonic or witchcraft in any way?


----------



## Heran Bago (May 10, 2011)

It's a work of fiction. 

It is demonic though because the catchphrase/subtitle, "gotta catch em all" sets children up for am impossible masochistic task.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 10, 2011)

Technically, it's just a video game, so I don't think its demonic or whatsoever


----------



## tagzard (May 10, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> Technically, it's just a video game, so I don't think its demonic or whatsoever


Yes but video games can be demonic also. God of war.


----------



## Hazard7 (May 10, 2011)

Nuff said.


----------



## Magmorph (May 10, 2011)

Pokemon was created by the devil himself to trick kids into getting possessed by demons. It's probably already too late for you. The demon is ingrained in your soul.


----------



## tagzard (May 10, 2011)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Pokemon was created by the devil himself to trick kids into getting possessed by demons. It's probably already too late for you. The demon is ingrained in your soul.


No trolling this is serous. My parents are going to take away all of my pokemon games unless i prove them wrong.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

Tss... I suppose you'd say I'm demonic too, by my choice of username? It's paranoia, maybe even paranoia brought about by religious fanaticism. Tell them to relax, it's a game, nothing more. Other than Nintendo's Money-printing software, that is XD


----------



## junkerde (May 10, 2011)

you know wats demonic?? super-religous-church people who think everything is demonic or witchcraft like (rock music, pokemon, harry potter, etc.)


----------



## tagzard (May 10, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Tss... I suppose you'd say I'm demonic too, by my choice of username? It's paranoia, maybe even paranoia brought about by religious fanaticism. Tell them to relax, it's a game, nothing more. Other than Nintendo's Money-printing software, that is XD


I did and they still won't let me play it. They don't games that have spriritism or demonic things in them.


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

They are in no way demonic.

And anyways, I emphases this:

IT'S JUST A GAME/ANIME. No way is it related to religion in anyway.


----------



## Nebz (May 10, 2011)

Can I get an explanation of what you mean by demonic? My baby sitter told me the same many years ago about Digimon.... I had those digivices and shook em like crazy. Explained to her what Digimon stood for (Digital Monsters) and what the show is about and how the toy works. She called em demonic and never to bring 'em in her house ever again.....

Of course I brought it every single day after until the batteries gave out.

To this day I don't know what this really means. Please explain!


----------



## tagzard (May 10, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> Can I get an explanation of what you mean by demonic? My baby sitter told me the same many years ago about Digimon.... I had those digivices and shook em like crazy. Explained to her what Digimon stood for (Digital Monsters) and what the show is about and how the toy works. She called em demonic and never to bring 'em in her house ever again.....
> 
> Of course I brought it every single day after until the batteries gave out.
> 
> To this day I don't know what this really means. Please explain!


See they don't think the game is like satins game. They just think that the game has magic and physics in it and thats why they won't let me play it.


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is stupid.

I have nothing against your parents, but seriously, tell them, straight to their face, it's just a game.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> helloworld12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But ghost pokemon aren't bad.
It's just a type that allows to use magical moves.
That can't influence anything!


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

WTF? LOL, religion has really gone to town tagging everything that disagrees with their notions as "demonic". I suppose you can't read/watch fantasy-fiction, too? Man, I feel sorry for you and your soon-to-be-obsolete pokemon. Enjoy the childhood, will ya?


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> See they don't think the game is like satins game. They just think that the game has magic and physics in it and thats why they won't let me play it.


Really I think you are just thinking too deep into the game. Yes the game does have like "psychics" and "ghosts", but I see no logical reason how it could represent anything of witchcraft or any real reason to threaten anyone's religion.
You have to remember, it's just a video game and honestly thinking that deep into something that shouldn't be taken seriously really just isn't go for anyone, it only cause paranoia, ignorance, and future conflict in separating fact from fiction. It's best just to remember that it's only a video game and has no real bounds in the real world.


----------



## tagzard (May 10, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but they don't like those magic types of games. But does pokemon really have magic in it or is it just animals with powers.


----------



## Depravo (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> They just think that the game has magic and *physics* in it and thats why they won't let me play it.


Quite right. Physics is science and we all know that science is the Devil's work.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (May 10, 2011)

well you couldn't play any game then,because 90% of the games have magic,or a reference to it
pokemon ain't satanic,nor demonic...it's just a child's game,which i play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway,how do they know what comes out in the game?


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it truly matter?

I've been feed the same crap by my religious family. It's just a game. Have FUN with it. Don't EVER related a game to religion, unless it's flat out in your face that there religious things in there.

And I'll say it again.

It's just a video game.


----------



## Magmorph (May 10, 2011)

Have you ever thought that there is no such thing as demons, psychics or magic and that any game including them is purely fictional?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

Hey Tagzard, I too believe that video games and works of fiction can be used to influence children towards witchcraft and the likes. For example, Witches say Harry Potter is the best thing that ever happened for their movement... Why? They were introduced that kind of stuff at an early age, started messing around with wigiboards, and now that thirst for deeper and more interesting stuff brings them to the real deal. Witchcraft.  How different could Video games and Anime be? Lets start off with the Pikachu's tail. Kinda looks like a lightning bolt doesn't it? Well, if you've done any amount of research into Witchcraft and the likes. You will find the Lightning bolt Symbol everywhere! Don't believe me? take a look. Satanic Symbolism This is just one example. I can tell you more if you want about this kind of stuff being hidden inside of entertainment. (BTW, this website is probably not the best place to get an unbiased opinion... Unless you're just wanting to have your ears tickled....)


-Tyler


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Have you ever thought that there is no such thing as demons, psychics or magic and that any game including them is purely fictional?


My point exactly.


----------



## tagzard (May 10, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> well you couldn't play any game then,because 90% of the games have magic,or a reference to it
> pokemon ain't satanic,nor demonic...it's just a child's game,which i play
> 
> 
> ...


They look up information on it on the internet. They don't (do sometimes) care if it influences me they just don't approve magic games/movies


Spoiler



They don't let me watch lord of the rings, harry potter, twilight, play fable or fate and magic games like that but i'm okey with that but pokemon is my world. Isn't the game just about animals with powers?


----------



## machomuu (May 10, 2011)

It's not demonic. The only things that could be depicted as religious are the 3 god pokemon recently released, Arceus, and a few others.  Ghost pokemon aren't demonic because they aren't actually ghosts (seriously, the only ghost you ever see in Pokemon is the Marowak that was killed by Team Rocket) and the psychic powers are just powers gained via extremely high intellect and using the brain in certain ways that they can use psychokinesis and various telepathic techniques.  Nothing really demonic.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

Uh-oh... Here we go...


EDIT: This reminds me of that post we had last Halloween bout some crazy "church" person saying Halloween candy is evil. It's all demented and ignorant, with all due respect to everyone here.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, that pretty much boils out every single video game. Every video game has magic in it or something to that effect. Even Mario can be seen have magic in it


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mario eats 'shrooms!!! Oh noez!!! Will somebody please think of the children?!?


----------



## tagzard (May 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See mario isn't bad becuase there isn't any magic in it.


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> darkreaperofdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twilight I approve of.

(Sorry, I hate it with a passion)

But as for the rest. All of it is pure fiction. It's meant to entertain you.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (May 10, 2011)

THEY R ANIMULZ WITH TEH POWAZZ!!
just show dat to your parents,they'll be relieved and pray to God their son ain't of the demon


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, there is magic in it.


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Hey Tagzard, I too believe that video games and works of fiction can be used to influence children towards witchcraft and the likes. For example, Witches say Harry Potter is the best thing that ever happened for their movement... Why? They were introduced that kind of stuff at an early age, started messing around with wigiboards, and now that thirst for deeper and more interesting stuff brings them to the real deal. Witchcraft.  How different could Video games and Anime be? Lets start off with the Pikachu's tail. Kinda looks like a lightning bolt doesn't it? Well, if you've done any amount of research into Witchcraft and the likes. You will find the Lightning bolt Symbol everywhere! Don't believe me? take a look. Satanic Symbolism This is just one example. I can tell you more if you want about this kind of stuff being hidden inside of entertainment. (BTW, this website is probably not the best place to get an unbiased opinion... Unless you're just wanting to have your ears tickled....)
> 
> 
> -Tyler


I seriously hope you're trolling.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (May 10, 2011)

there is,like teh ballz of fire,they don't come out of eating a flower


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> See mario isn't bad becuase there isn't any magic in it.





Spoiler: Your wrong dude










Also Bowser uses countless magic to bring himself back as well as his children use magic to bring him back


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

You know what? It's rather hard to argue with parents when their minds are set. My mom recently freaked out when she saw me watching Trick 'r Treat, coz she dislikes horror. I had to cease and desist at once, which kinda sucks because the first kill victim was just coming into focus.

I have more freedom than you, though. I can play as much pokemon or Final Fantasy or read basically anything. sadly enough, the only way you might be able to keep up with your Pokemon obsession is to hide it really, really well, and tell no one, not even your friends. GL


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (May 10, 2011)

i feel tagzard is trolling,...or he'll end really troll'd


----------



## evandixon (May 10, 2011)

The only reason there are ghost pokémon is because someone thought "You know what?  I just feel like making a new pokémon type: ghost"


----------



## machomuu (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







And there are many more examples of magic in Mario.  Just look at Super Mario RPG or Paper Mario for starters.
EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is that trolling? I just used a few examples to show that Entertainment is not neutral. Im sorry to hear that you are not open minded enough to try and make sense of an idea that doesn't completely agree with you.


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> You know what? It's rather hard to argue with parents when their minds are set. My mom recently freaked out when she saw me watching Trick 'r Treat, coz she dislikes horror. I had to cease and desist at once, which kinda sucks because the first kill victim was just coming into focus.
> 
> *I have more freedom than you, though. I can play as much pokemon or Final Fantasy or read basically anything. sadly enough, the only way you might be able to keep up with your Pokemon obsession is to hide it really, really well, and tell no one, not even your friends. GL*


Which I don't think is a very good idea. You shouldn't have to hide things that make you happy.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (May 10, 2011)

if there were a like button...


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 10, 2011)

Maybe your parents are demonic for not letting your enjoy your childhood.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (May 10, 2011)

lol religious people are hilarious


----------



## Depravo (May 10, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> And there are many more examples of magic in Mario.  Just look at Super Mario RPG or Paper Mario for starters.


And don't forget the substance abuse. Magic mushrooms indeed.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If by "open-minded" you mean branding everything non-religious as "the devil's work" then I guess most of us are.


PS
I have a bad feeling bout this, LOL


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Erm... Which guy never hid their porn? LOL, peace.


EDIT: Whooops... Double-post... My bad...


----------



## machomuu (May 10, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say's the guy names "Shinigami"


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just a GAME.

I'm very opened minded, but seriously. Think about it. Who in there right mind would make a connection to Piakchu's tail to a "Satanic Symbolism"?

That means you've going WAY too deep into the game. It's meant for fun.

I'm sorry if I misunderstood you, but come on.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As open-minded I am myself, I seriously think you guys are thinking way too deep into a work of fiction


----------



## VashTS (May 10, 2011)

calling something demonic is a religious cowards way of saying "i don't understand this" or it can also mean "i don't like this".  

religion provides that simple out of "hey its against my religion".  i would point out that fact to your parents.  there are many examples throughout time about religious beliefs causing conflicts of interest. 

for you pokemon is fun and enjoyable.  for them, its the devil.  to each his own, that may even be in the bible...i think. well at least i know, let he who is without sin cast the first stone.

edit: new avatar cat boy? nice. either that or i've been missing your posts.


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I keep saying!

Sorry, I'm just worked up a bit.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

:trollface:

THE CHURCH IS A BIG CONSPIRACY!!! HAVE Y'ALL NEVER READ TEH DA VINCI CODE???

OWAIT...
:trollface:

This discussion is way out of left field (is that the right expression?)


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be worried. I do have one question. How did I "brand everything non-religious as the devils work?" I merely used 2 or 3 examples and i'm branding "everything"? Man, talk about "1 VS. 100" LOL. Do forgive me for trying to make a point.


----------



## Pyrmon (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> How is that trolling? I just used a few examples to show that Entertainment is not neutral. Im sorry to hear that you are not open minded enough to try and make sense of an idea that doesn't completely agree with you.


What the hell dude? You can't possibly believe playing Pokemon or watching Harry Potter will lead you to withcraft. Pikachu has a tail in the shape of a thunderbolt because he can shoot lightning. See how it works?

To answer Tagzard's question, yes, they are animals with powers. They aren't mystical, magical, demonic being that came to Earth to kill us all. In the Pokemon universe, pokemon are the local fauna.


----------



## Blackzeta (May 10, 2011)

Uh, excuse me, but, Pokemon. What are Pokemon? Pokemon are special creatures with elemental powers. They are not used in demonic ways unless the trainer wants to use Pokemon in that way. Ghost pokemon are an elemental type, non-demonic, hey, Humans have souls? Souls= Ghost, so it's not like we are demonic. And plus have you even seen a ghost pokemon being evil, not michevous, E-V-I-L. I think not. REAL Demonic things would give an effect in real life, not like a video game can kill you. I've been playing Pokemon games as a little kid, What effect has the games given me? Happiness and entertainment. In my opinion not demonic.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

VashTS said:
			
		

> calling something demonic is a religious cowards way of saying "i don't understand this" or it can also mean "i don't like this".
> 
> religion provides that simple out of "hey its against my religion".  i would point out that fact to your parents.  there are many examples throughout time about religious beliefs causing conflicts of interest.
> 
> ...


Yes it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I updated this morning!

Also I agree with you 100% btw

Although who's honestly going to take this topic seriously? I mean this topic has been brought up countless times before and each time people just laughed, why? Because it's a topic about people looking so deeply into a child's game that they forget that it's a simple work of fiction. People are so afraid that people will be swayed by fiction, maybe their not as secure in their religion as they want people to believe.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You don't know? Half the world is entertainment now! Heck, why do you think Bieber got famous?!? Entertainment is too broad as it is, plus the same ideas in works of fiction are casually reflected in real life anyways. Thus "life imitates art" and vice-versa.


----------



## machomuu (May 10, 2011)

Blackzeta said:
			
		

> Uh, excuse me, but, Pokemon. What are Pokemon? Pokemon are special creatures with elemental powers. They are not used in demonic ways unless the trainer wants to use Pokemon in that way. Ghost pokemon are an elemental type, non-demonic, hey, Humans have souls? Souls= Ghost, so it's not like we are demonic. And plus have you even seen a ghost pokemon being evil, not michevous, E-V-I-L. I think not. REAL Demonic things would give an effect in real life, not like a video game can kill you. I've been playing Pokemon games as a little kid, What effect has the games given me? Happiness and entertainment. In my opinion not demonic.


I agree with you, but Ghost pokemon aren't ghosts.


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You compare Pikachu's tail to "Satanic Symbolism"

It's just fiction ya know. No need to go that far with it.


----------



## Magmorph (May 10, 2011)

Lets assume pikachu has a demonic symbol for a tail. What difference does that make? What difference would it make if they had Inverted Pentagramgon? Would you suddenly get your witches hat and broom and go flying off to hell?


----------



## Xeology (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just signed in to reply to this.  Religious fanaticism is devil worship in its greatest and Christianity is more for the cause of evil than anything that has EVER existed on the face of this earth.

How many people has pokemon killed? 0
How many people has Christianity killed? *Billions* Christian Crusades, Inquisition, Puritans, Salem, the list goes on!

How many entire civilizations has pokemon laid to waste just to be able to say they are supreme? 0
How many entire civilizations has Christians laid to waste just to be able to say they are supreme? *MANY* An example would be the Irish Crusades led by "Saint" Patrick

How many times has pokemon promoted murder of competitors? 0
How many times has Christians promoted murder of competitors? *Everyday* Read your bible, Here is a fun quote "Thou shalt not suffer a witch to live." with witch being defined as spiritualistic religious follower which would then encompass Buddhism and such!

How many commandments does pokemon break everyday? NONE
How many commandments does Christianity break everyday? 
_Do not worship any other gods - Worshiping Virgin Mary, Jesus and Saints (ALL MORTAL, HUMAN, ONCE-LIVING AND FLAWED)
Do not make any idols - Go into a church lately?
Do not misuse the name of god - Misusing the word of god to condemn others is the same as cursing someone with his name! "Thou shalt not judge"?
Keep the Sabbath Holy - When was this ever truly upheld by the church? (Torture and religious trials count as work!)
Honor your father and mother - Christian addition - unless they are a different belief then you, then kill them!
Do not murder - CRUSADES, and condoning is just as bad as the act itself
Do not commit adultery - LITTLE FREAKING GOD DAMN BOYS! IN CHURCHES! BY PRIESTS!
Do not steal - We need money every Sunday?  Taxbreaks, funding, political power and influence not enough?
Do not lie- Behold the greatest achievement yet, THE ULTIMATE LIE, bible said to = perfect word of god YET corrupt king (James and others) changed it to meet political needs?
Do not covet - Coveting the power held by other religions is coveting! 
_

10 for 10, that's impressive.

Ask your parents to prove to you that Christianity is not evil and created in the image of the "devil" himself and then if that doesn't work take a page out of their book and enact the christian standard of usurping control over people . . .

I have much more but this should be more then enough.  And as a side note, anyone who feels that pokemon is a greater sin then standing by and watching the non-rich in your country die and starve due to political abuse, IS the devil they speak of!  There is much greater issues in the world and maybe they need to take their head out of their ass and think for them selves to find out the real threats in this world.


----------



## raulpica (May 10, 2011)

Since the trolling potential of this thread was TOO high for a normal section (actually, over 9000), I decided to move this to EoF, hoping in some more serious replies (HAHAHAHA) now that the joyous attractiveness of a +1 in your postcount has gone.

...and remember, Mario entering Green Tubes in the Mario games is a sexual allegory/reference.

Keep having fun, guys!


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

Xeology said:
			
		

> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Epic burn is epic.
Need I add moar?


PS
Welcome to teh EOF, peepz.


----------



## Depravo (May 10, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Do not commit adultery - LITTLE FREAKING GOD DAMN BOYS! IN CHURCHES! BY PRIESTS!


Technically that's not adultery unless either the little freaking god damn boys or the priests are married.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2011)

Whats wrong with the demonic? what have they ever done to YOU?! Im sick of people always being racist against the demonic >_< they're some of the nicest beings you'll ever meet.

I should say though, whats truly more demonic- playing something that gives you any form of happiness/enjoyability, or having that taken away from you so those taking it can feel... "holyer than thou"


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Since the trolling potential of this thread was TOO high for a normal section (actually, over 9000), I decided to move this to EoF, hoping in some more serious replies (HAHAHAHA) now that the joyous attractiveness of a +1 in your postcount has gone.
> 
> ...*and remember, Mario entering Green Tubes in the Mario games is a sexual allegory/reference.
> *
> Keep having fun, guys!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats just it. Everyone thinks just because its a cartoon or Video game it can't be taken seriously. Did you even bother to take a look at the link I provided? If people want to spread a agenda... They will want to do it in the most appealing manner possible. which is why Pokemon and the likes are so popular these days. There is some historical quote from some Russian Communist (can't think of his name) He said something about converting a entire nation to Communism. He said the best way to do that was by infiltrating... NOT BY GETTING IN YOUR FACE DEMANDING YOU TO AGREE WITH MY IDEAS AND VALUES! understood?


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

OMG This is in the EOF now! You know what that means!


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to double post because I can.
I did look at what you posted and honestly I am going to same the same thing. Your looking too deep into this. Pure and simple.
Anyone who honestly thinks pokemon is something evil, needs to get their brain checked.


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really.

I understand that people use popular things like pokemon and such to promote their ideas buy saying that kind of stuff, I'm guessing that's what you mean by infiltrating. And I wish it was the other way around, but people don't seem to think you shouldn't need to so far in something made up.


----------



## Pyrmon (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> à
> 
> Thats just it. Everyone thinks just because its a cartoon or Video game it can't be taken seriously. Did you even bother to take a look at the link I provided? If people want to spread a agenda... They will want to do it in the most appealing manner possible. which is why Pokemon and the likes are so popular these days. There is some historical quote from some Russian Communist (can't think of his name) He said something about converting a entire nation to Communism. He said the best way to do that was by infiltrating... NOT BY GETTING IN YOUR FACE DEMANDING YOU TO AGREE WITH MY IDEAS AND VALUES! understood?


And just what kind of hidden agenda does Pokemon spread?
And now that we are in the Eof, fuck you and GTFO.
First post in the EoF=


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I was the first to post





 so you GTFO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I found proof that this game is evil


Spoiler: Take a look at this!


----------



## Pyrmon (May 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant MY first post in the EoF. So, YOU GTFO.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

Xeology said:
			
		

> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excuse me. But why do you keep using terms used for Christianity and Roman Catholicism in the same sentence? you're actually bringing down The Roman Catholics with that post and Not Real Christians.(Did I mention that most of the commandments that you mentioned have been altered in the Catholic Bibles?) Do some research and you will find that Catholicism is NOT Christianity. last time I checked the idol worshipers and Child Molesters were Catholics and and Catholic Priest. Your argument is Moot.


----------



## Xeology (May 10, 2011)

Well since this is spammable here is another fun list of things crhistians could think is evil,

Pong - sexual reference to balls
water - could be used to fake pee
computers - floppy disks are named after floppy dicks
beds - people have sex on them
cheese - could be a nasty reference to a dirty person
the internet - the devil is trying to influence you
air - made by the devil to keep you alive for more chances to sin

pretty much anything you do is a sin in the eyes of Christians.  why?  To make you feel guilty and break you for control of how you think.  why?  Control what people think and you control them


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Xeology said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incorrect, they both use the same base as well as use the same excuse for their bullshit. So pretty much, same bullshit with different names.
Also this is the EOF and I am The Catboy, so I win


----------



## Xeology (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Xeology said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lols Catholics aren't the only one raping little boys!  

Christianity = Christ - region = Christ = Jesus = Belief in Jesus = Christianity.

Condoning the history of your base religion that all others have branched from is just as bad as the act itself, your retardation is moot.

Retarded asshole is retarded! DUR DUR DUR.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

Xeology said:
			
		

> Well since this is spammable here is another fun list of things crhistians could think is evil,
> 
> Pong - sexual reference to balls
> water - could be used to fake pee
> ...



Wow just wow. I HAD NO IDEA THAT AIR WAS MADE BY SATAN. You obviously know more about this stuff than me. so I'll just step away.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Thats just it. Everyone thinks just because its a cartoon or Video game it can't be taken seriously. Did you even bother to take a look at the link I provided? If people want to spread a agenda... They will want to do it in the most appealing manner possible. which is why Pokemon and the likes are so popular these days. There is some historical quote from some Russian Communist (can't think of his name) He said something about converting a entire nation to Communism. He said the best way to do that was by infiltrating... NOT BY GETTING IN YOUR FACE DEMANDING YOU TO AGREE WITH MY IDEAS AND VALUES! understood?




LOL. What is with you and your thing against popular entertainment? How is a game that sells millions and has billions of followers subtle at all? Pokemon and the likes are about as in-your-face as one can get. And not once in the decade-plus of playing the games have I seen any indication of it even remotely trying to convince you about one thing or another, other than to love your pokemon/friends. It just happened to have creatures with supposedly unknown origins that have powers who most of the times fight each other. Coz, frankly, if we made a game with real dogs fighting each other, we'd go to jail like Vick did.

Now, I don't know who put that idea of powers/symbolism = devil's work into your head, but I can guarantee that person must have issues. It's been eons and it's a proven fact that man's imagination is too broad. Back then they wanted to explain everything around them, and so they came up with magic and various deities and symbols and rituals and all that stuff the religious fanatics cry foul about. In the modern world, man wants entertainment, and once again, with the help of imagination conjures up ideas of people and creatures and machines that don't exist. It's all in your head, and saying these things are evil means everyone with an imagination is evil. And if you believe that, then in my opinion, something is effing wrong with you.



PS
Cue spongebob's "imagination" rainbow.


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Xeology said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was joking...........


----------



## Xeology (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Xeology said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only Christians have the inate power to automaticly determine that something is or is not a sin based on their political or personal agenda, so no I do not know this.  I was apparently being sarcastic, since you are heavily mentally challenged I will give you a definition for sarcasm,

[sahr-kaz-uhm]
–noun
1.
harsh or bitter derision or irony.
2.
a sharply ironical taunt; sneering or cutting remark: a review full of sarcasms. 

RETARDED ASSHOLE IS RETARDED!!!!! DUR DUR FUKIG DUR!!!111


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Xeology said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly you have never been in The Edge of the Forum (The EOF) This thread wasn't taken seriously enough and was just going to get trolled over and over again so it was moved to this section. The section where everything is Tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh look! My 5 year old cousin drew a lightning bolt for his kindergarten! He's a WITCH. *GASP*

Anyways, tell me how many people you know turned into Satan worshipers because they saw Pikachu's tail.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Oh look! My 5 year old cousin drew a lightning bolt for his kindergarten! He's a WITCH. *GASP*
> 
> Anyways, tell me how many people you know turned into Satan worshipers because they saw Pikachu's tail.


I turned gay when I saw it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope that doesn't count


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

Xeology said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Last time I checked. Roman Catholicism is a works based religion. I'm sorry but the Bible says "Whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved" Romans 10:13. "For by grace are ye saved through faith, and that not of YOUR SELFS it is the GIFT of God. Not of works, lest anyone should BOAST." Ephesians 2:8-9. Catholics? Christian? PUH-LEEZ. And one more thing... Christians coming from the Catholic church? Prove it.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Epic burn is epic.
> Need I add moar?
> 
> 
> ...



Erm, my post was right after Raulpica moved the topic... So... I win!!! LOL


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Christians coming from the Catholic church? Prove it.
> I'm The Catboy, therefor I win
> Also
> 
> ...


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Last time I checked. Roman Catholicism is a works based religion. I'm sorry but the Bible says "Whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved" Romans 10:13. "For by grace are ye saved through faith, and that not of YOUR SELFS it is the GIFT of God. Not of works, lest anyone should BOAST." Ephesians 2:8-9. Catholics? Christian? PUH-LEEZ. And one more thing... Christians coming from the Catholic church? Prove it.



You've never been to the EOF haven't you?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did I say that Pikachu's tail would make anyone a Satan worshiper? No, the whole point of this conversation is whether or not Pokemon is Witchcraft. Not if it will make you a witch. I merely pointed out JUST 1 example about how it had a some symbolism. Maybe they don't want you to be converted to Satanic worship. Maybe they want to desensitize you to their beliefs and standards so that maybe, one day, when Witchcraft is all the craze. It won't appear to strange to you. (BTW forgive me for returning sarcasm with sarcasm. I knew exactly what he was doing and don't need a bunch of Pokemon fanboys tellling me what sarcasm is. sheesh)


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

I'm bored of this thread, anyone mind if I derail it?
Too late


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I'm bored of this thread, anyone mind if I derail it?
> Too late


I thought you already did?


EDIT: Didn't notice the post updated after I'd quoted it... 
Ninja'd


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I was pretty much on topic


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I'm bored of this thread, anyone mind if I derail it?



Sure, Its not going anywhere except makin a bunch of pokemon fanboys upset that someone didn't agree with them. lol (as for the questions about me never visiting the EOF... yes I know it can't be taken seriously... This has just been for the sake of argument. Sheesh x2)


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, sorry, but you is funny trying to take something as simple as a video game and thinking too deep about it. Sorry, but this thread was doom from the start and I am just enjoying the ride


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOLWUT? You're the guy here who can't get it into his bloody retarded synapses that fiction is fiction, because you wish to brand it as evil and other such snuff...


Pathetic, I tell you. Next thing we know, the internet is evil... Owait...


@Catboy - Do your worst, man... Do your worst...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sentence below your avatar plus "about what you think of me"

So G'day to you.

-Tyler


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

Sure you don't. Why the fuck deny the truth, right, retard? Hide behind whoever put that shit into you mind, now before the people who can still think get you. Sanctimonious freak.


----------



## tagzard (May 10, 2011)

*WHY IS THIS IN EOF, I AM TAKING THIS SEROUSLY!!! BUT AT THE END I LISTEN TO MY PARENTS AND STOP PLAYING POKEMON! I OFFICIALLY ESCAPE THIS THREAD*


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Sure you don't. Why the fuck deny the truth, right, retard? Hide behind whoever put that shit into you mind, now before the people who can still think get you. Sanctimonious freak.



I love the EOF. So classy....


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are trying to challenge me in a contest. Sorry sir, but I am The Catboy, all arguments against me are now invalid and the playing field has now been dominated by the sounds of my awesomeness! Be warned, you do not know who you are messing with!


----------



## 1234turtles (May 10, 2011)

my parents think the same thing. i telling them its pocket monsters and they wont believe me. who put out this pocket demon idea anyway its pretty bias. just cause its popular and from japan doesn't mean they are demons.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

This is a failed thread and OT isn't going to listen to anything logical. Well might as well cause a rampage.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> *WHY IS THIS IN EOF, I AM TAKING THIS SEROUSLY!!! BUT AT THE END I LISTEN TO MY PARENTS AND STOP PLAYING POKEMON! I OFFICIALLY ESCAPE THIS THREAD*
> 
> Knew this was gonna end up like this. One thing to tell you now: Go back to your closet and pray that your sins be washed away.
> 
> ...




LOL, we were rationalizing with the OP until you came along spouting your bullshit. In fact (though he might deny it) I'm pretty sure raulpica moved it because you came along. I feel sorry for your existence. Anyway... Back to playing pokemon.


----------



## tagzard (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> *WHY IS THIS IN EOF, I AM TAKING THIS SEROUSLY!!! BUT AT THE END I LISTEN TO MY PARENTS AND STOP PLAYING POKEMON! I OFFICIALLY ESCAPE THIS THREAD*


To tell the truth i'm still gunna play.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> This is a failed thread and OT isn't going to listen to anything logical. Well might as well cause a rampage.




How about a rampage of gay dinosaur/lhamas? Gay Dinosaur


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All's well that ends well


----------



## tagzard (May 10, 2011)

LOCK THIS THREAD. or rename it as "your view of pokemon"


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> LOCK THIS THREAD. or rename it as "your view of pokemon"



Lol, regret making this thread?


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

Inb4lock


Pikachu rulezzz!!! Lightning boltzzz FTW!!!




Keep playing, OP. Cheers!


----------



## LunaWofl (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> LOCK THIS THREAD. or rename it as "your view of pokemon"


Pokemon needs to be about 20% cooler


----------



## Xale (May 10, 2011)

So im wondering Tagzard....how old are you?


----------



## tagzard (May 10, 2011)

Xale said:
			
		

> So im wondering Tagzard....how old are you?


14 will be 15 in august


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Back to playing pokemon.


I think everyone should get back to playing Pokemon.
Everyone just move along, nothing to see here, just a cute boy with Cat ears and a tail.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

@Tagzard

Erm, what do your parents think bout that little dragon you painted? Just outta curiosity.


----------



## Xale (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Xale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that explains why you care about your parent's disapproval of what you play.


----------



## tagzard (May 10, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> @Tagzard
> 
> Erm, what do your parents think bout that little dragon you painted? Just outta curiosity.


There not freak religious and they think my picture is wierd.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least this wasn't a total waste
Well it might have been a bit of a waste


----------



## tagzard (May 10, 2011)

Xale said:
			
		

> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explain


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Relax. Didn't say they were, LOL. At least it doesn't look like Charizard...

Well, good luck on Catching 'em all and being "the very best, that no one ever was" whatever that means.


----------



## Xale (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Xale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your a kid, simply put


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 10, 2011)

loook proof i Find playing pakamans has terrible demon inside. gonna make hell come real bad


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it has something to do with Devil worship and Communism


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

Hey, we should have a trollface emoticon here!!! Someone pass a petition, please!


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Hey, we should have a trollface emoticon here!!! Someone pass a petition, please!


But if we get one, then I won't be special with mine


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

Pretty please with cat ears sugar on it? LOL


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Trust me, you will always be special in your own little way...


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wanna mess? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah i just did that to your PS3, you gonna do something about it?
Doubt it!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To bad I don't have a PS3.


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 10, 2011)

yeah cuz he smashed it


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> To bad I don't have a PS3.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > To bad I don't have a PS3.



Fail #2. I had the original GBA


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Fail #2. I had the original GBA

































































Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

Thought you might need this How to be A Douchebag


----------



## KingVamp (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Hey Tagzard, I too believe that video games and works of fiction can be used to influence children towards witchcraft and the likes. For example, Witches say Harry Potter is the best thing that ever happened for their movement... Why? They were introduced that kind of stuff at an early age, started messing around with wigiboards, and now that thirst for deeper and more interesting stuff brings them to the real deal. Witchcraft.  How different could Video games and Anime be? Lets start off with the Pikachu's tail. Kinda looks like a lightning bolt doesn't it? Well, if you've done any amount of research into Witchcraft and the likes. You will find the Lightning bolt Symbol everywhere! Don't believe me? take a look. Satanic Symbolism This is just one example. I can tell you more if you want about this kind of stuff being hidden inside of entertainment. (BTW, this website is probably not the best place to get an unbiased opinion... Unless you're just wanting to have your ears tickled....)
> 
> 
> -Tyler


Do you think Zeus is real? 'Cause that what it tied to. Anyway it doesn't make sense, that like saying because this symbol has a eye just like me I must be demonic. 


So you telling me I can be the most polite/well matter person in the world, but since I want to just play a game like pokemon I'm now some demonic creature because people can relate and make up stuff? Really? 


The funny thing is pokemon promote happiness and nicest and what not.


That juice is red it must be demonic!?!?!? What? Our blood is too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

You are kind of taking what I said out of context.  I never said anyone who plays Pokemon is evil. I simply replied to the OP about what I thought about Pokemon. I am sure 99% of people who play with pokemon are really nice people. I expressed what might be behind it.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Thought you might need this How to be A Douchebag







Leave The Catboy alone!
Just leave him alone! Your lucky he even trolls for you bastards!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is... is.. that you?


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I am Nolan. The Catboy is a trollish and slightly slutty persona of mine that was created many years ago and now escapes at random and starts tormenting the Temp. There is a difference between Nolan and The Catboy.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So that is Catboy?


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 10, 2011)

no this is the catboy


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:
			
		

> no this is the catboy



Well, No wonder Catboy is arguing with me about witchcraft! He is a witch that can transform into a gay cat! (Take a joke Puh-leez)


----------



## Princess Rozalin (May 10, 2011)

This topic...it reminds me of something said back last years or Last 2 or 3 Years I don't remember it much but something about the Father of the church was confiscating Pokemon Games because they were Evil or something.I forgot what it was all about but I remember it was on the news anyways my opinion on this is simply Games are Games they wont change your opinion or religion I mean Seriously even I have a religion and my Parents don't care or give a damn what I play I play games with Blood Gore or sometimes games like Bleach or even Disgaea which has to do with the Netherworlds but put simply they know it's just game it wont change your religion no matter what or your though about it.

Anyways all I have to say it's Good luck oh and Happy gaming.


----------



## Damian666 (May 10, 2011)

junkerde said:
			
		

> you know wats demonic?? super-religous-church people who think everything is demonic or witchcraft like (rock music, pokemon, harry potter, etc.)



and amen to that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dami


----------



## Miss Panda (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Well see my parents think that pokemon is demonic cause there are ghost pokemon and some pokemon have magical powers, and because some pokemon are physic. I look online and i'm starting to think that to. But i'm mad cause I have been playing pokemon for years. So can somebody help me and give a link that pokemon is not demonic or witchcraft in any way?
> I don't know what denomination your family is but it got the Papal blessing. Here is an excerpt from the article.
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/p/news/pokemon_earns...ZbH7rk6UcsN91gL
> ...


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 10, 2011)

↑ Epic fucking WIN!!! ↑


----------



## Miss Panda (May 10, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> ? Epic fucking WIN!!! ?


Not necessarily, some protestant denominations consider papacy the work of the devil. In which case it would confirm their belief that it is evil. It all depends on what denomination they are.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 10, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Well see my parents think that pokemon is demonic cause there are ghost pokemon and some pokemon have magical powers, and because some pokemon are physic. I look online and i'm starting to think that to. But i'm mad cause I have been playing pokemon for years. So can somebody help me and give a link that pokemon is not demonic or witchcraft in any way?



I'm old and a parent as you all know, and frankly I'm impressed your parents have the needed brains to even successfully reproduce. You should consider yourself very lucky to be alive, and even more lucky that you made it this far under their care.

Now I will leave you to imagine a very long anti social and very derogatory post aimed at the sort of people your parents represent.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 10, 2011)

your parents are retarded.

/thread


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, this is The Catboy


Spoiler: It's too early to think of a better joke


----------



## FAST6191 (May 10, 2011)

Afraid this was one occasion where I failed to read the entire thread (lest I fall out of my chair laughing- the little bit a did read will keep me amused for weeks to come) but

"They don't let me watch lord of the rings"
I find this quite amusing and although I thought I killed the internal media studies type it looks like it is back- Mr Tolkien (a noted fan of religion specifically a flavour of Christianity) quite notably/publically chastised his friend (one C.S Lewis of Narnia fame) for setting his fantasy book series in part in the real world citing a measure of blasphemy of sometime similar. Also where does fantasy that by design features no magic sit on this list?

As for pokemon if you and yours lack the mental ....err... fortitude- find a GBA pokemon clone. Pretty sure Robopon and medabots (which are fine pokemon clones else might actually be better than pokemon) feature robots and no magic at all.

Re Just a game- just a book, just a film, just a club, just a TV show - bets on such people claiming this would also be waving the games as/are art banner pretty hard. The question is surely what level of influence might such a thing be able to exert (misapplication of the work of one Mr Skinner aside I am guessing close to zero although I guess it could be altered per person) and would indeed such an influence be negative.

Also God of War- I though that specifically dealt with Greek mythology?


----------



## Zorua (May 10, 2011)

My pokemon think that parents are demonic.


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 10, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> My pokemon think that parents are demonic.


my demons think my pokemon are my parents


----------



## AlanJohn (May 10, 2011)

My pokemon think that my demons are my parents.
:yaypenis:


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 10, 2011)

my parents think my "Poke-A-Man" is my penis



Spoiler: Spoiler



and they're right


----------



## Zorua (May 10, 2011)

My pokemon think that my parents are demonic pokemon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:naypenis:


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 10, 2011)

my parents think i'm their pokemon
:haypenis:


----------



## Zorua (May 10, 2011)

My parent's think that I'm a demonic pokemon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



:nayvagina:


----------



## AlanJohn (May 10, 2011)

My pokemon think I'm there parent
:shlashvginy:


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 10, 2011)

my parents think i'm their parent
:sinepyay:


----------



## Zorua (May 10, 2011)

Off-topic: My parents think that Pokemon are demonic.


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 10, 2011)

On-Topic: I've had this strange rash on my genitals for about a month now and I don't know what to do


----------



## AlanJohn (May 10, 2011)

omfg


----------



## Zorua (May 10, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:
			
		

> On-Topic: I've had this strange rash on my genitals for about a month now and I don't know what to do



Ask demonic pokemon to lick it.
Duh.


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 10, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> DeathStrudel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


already tried that and no luck  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I'm gonna ask my parents to lick it instead


----------



## Zorua (May 10, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But then they'll get to know that demonic pokemon licked it first!


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 10, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> DeathStrudel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I better lick it myself first to remove any traces left behind by the demonic pokemon

edit: it tastes kinda funny tho :/


----------



## themuddaload (May 10, 2011)

My parents heard from someone that it was demonic back in the late 90's when it got really popular in my area.

Something about inviting the pokemans into your soul or someshit.

It wouldn't surprise me if there was something like that in the japanese versions, but I've never seen anything like that in the american version.


----------



## Terminator02 (May 10, 2011)

I realize this thread is freakin huge and this is from the first page buuuuuuut....



			
				junkerde said:
			
		

> you know wats demonic?? super-religous-church people who think everything is demonic or witchcraft like (rock music, pokemon, harry potter, etc.)


implying harry potter isn't witchcraft


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 11, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> my parents think the same thing. i telling them its pocket monsters and they wont believe me. who put out this pocket demon idea anyway its pretty bias. just cause its popular and from japan doesn't mean they are demons.
> >implying the Japanese are demonic
> 
> QUOTE(mabilouz @ May 10 2011, 10:03 AM) I don't know what denomination your family is but it got the Papal blessing. Here is an excerpt from the article.


That situation is irrelevant.

Anyway...I'm going to close this now. If I were here earlier it wouldn't have made the EoF.


----------

